

Google Begins Charging for the Embedding of the Maps API - 01PH
http://code.google.com/apis/maps/faq.html#tos_pricing

======
enmaku
Just judging from the table it seems like your usage would have to be pretty
excessive to get charged. 25,000 map loads per day == someone loading an
embedded map on your site every 3.4 seconds. The site also says they aren't
going to stop your maps loading or display a warning automatically or if it's
a one-day thing (i.e. your site gets slashdotted) but only if it's
continuously excessive. Very few folks need to worry about this and those who
are getting 25,000+ hits per day on an embedded map alone can probably afford
the $4 per 1,000 additional loads. I just don't see too many folks this will
actually hurt, and I can't imagine it costs Google $0 for your 25,000 loads
per day they're giving you for free either.

